# Shih tzu transport



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi all I've posted a couple of times on here, I'm coming to Dubai in jan and want to bring me Shih Tzu which is like our baby girl, however there is horror story's of dogs dieing on flight due to snug noses!! I'm so unsure what to do. I can leave her with the inlaws but really want her with me and I could be out in Dubai for a long time if we settle ok

Help please


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would suggest coming out for a few months and then having the pet shipped. Make sure you think you can handle being here for a bit before putting her through it. Those pups are quite common here and most are shipped from eastern european puppy mills and they get here alright. The dog will be kept in a pressurized and temperature monitored place. Would suggest targeting shipping the your snub nose dog over in Dec and Jan when the temperatures will be at the most modest for when the dog arrives and has to be whisked around at the airport.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Tempted...*

You guys are tempting me something wicked! I left my two babies at home thinking that bringing them over wasn't possible (few landlords accept dogs in their properties in NZ) but now Im here, I can see the possibility


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Well that's been my problem then found out British airways will accept Shih Tzus on flight and really want her with us but she isn't crate trained and panics so that's my only worry


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

All animals have to come into the country via cargo. Is that what you are meaning?


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Can't they be 'slightly' sedated for the trip?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Moving or Traveling with Your Dog - VetInfo

Talk to your vet, but a lot of good info to read there.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

wazza2222 said:


> Can't they be 'slightly' sedated for the trip?


Apparently they dont like to sedate pets when they fly - something to do with blood pressure and it can cause serious problems. I've only ever heard of one airline that allows pets in the cabin, (a german airline but I cant remember which or where they go to and from) and then it has to be only one animal per flight (for obvious reasons lol) and only small dogs, which I guess a shi ztu is

jo xxx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Jojo, all dogs/pets coming into the uae have to come via cargo. Animals flying out of the uae can be extra luggage. No animals importing or exporting is allowed to be carried in the cabin except I think falcons. These are specific to the uae.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Jynxgirl said:


> Jojo, all dogs/pets coming into the uae have to come via cargo. Animals flying out of the uae can be extra luggage. No animals importing or exporting is allowed to be carried in the cabin except I think falcons. These are specific to the uae.



I'll bow to your better knowledge. The uae isnt my field of expertise lol!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes send her cargo in a travel dog crate, can't sedate animals now not recommended by vets! Has anyone sent a pet my cargo and what was the experience like?


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*WoW!*

A Falcon in the cabin of an airliner? that would be awesome (*thinks* wonder if they can be trained to hunt snotty nosed whining children?...)



Jynxgirl said:


> Jojo, all dogs/pets coming into the uae have to come via cargo. Animals flying out of the uae can be extra luggage. No animals importing or exporting is allowed to be carried in the cabin except I think falcons. These are specific to the uae.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

craignewcastle said:


> Yes send her cargo in a travel dog crate, can't sedate animals now not recommended by vets! Has anyone sent a pet my cargo and what was the experience like?


I've only done short haul with my two doggies (Malaga to Gatwick - 2.5 hours) and that was fine. They had crates - well, not crates, they were plastic kennels big enough for them to stand and turn round in, with water and bedding. They went in one end and came out the other quite happy (and relieved no doubt). I dont know (or want to know) how it was for them, but apparently the hold is lit and kept warm for them and they are checked (not sure how) regularly????


Jo xxx


----------



## starbright (Jun 14, 2009)

craignewcastle said:


> Yes send her cargo in a travel dog crate, can't sedate animals now not recommended by vets! Has anyone sent a pet my cargo and what was the experience like?


We brought our two Springer Spaniels over two days ago from Birmingham in the UK.

Crate training was easy really, (they have never spent any time in crates previous to this) check out the websites that show you how to measure your dog so that you have the right sized Airline Approved crate. 
I then put their bedding in them and had the crates in the house and would randomly throw some treats in them to get the dogs used to them. About six weeks before we flew I started shutting the crate doors and building up the time they spent in them. To be honest the most they spent in them was about an hour and a half - it was important to me for them to feel comfortable in them.

The day of the flight they had to be a cargo 5hrs before the flight - I had sorted all the paperwork the UK end but we had DKC handling the collection here.
I was on the same flight and for me it was awful - and waiting for them to be delivered to the villa wasn't much better! But the moment they arrived they came out of their crates as if they had only been put in them an hour before - no signs of stress at all! 

After seeing them so relaxed, I actually wouldn't hesitate to put them through a flight again - and I wouldn't get so stressed out about it myself!


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

That's that's what I wanted to hear!! Thanks so much


----------

